# Color Splash



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Saw this on Photobucket Earlier and thought I'd have a go, some nice effects especially using the color splash option, like so...





































I'll leave it there before you all get totally bored :lol:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

the landy looks like its been cut out and stuck on the grass !

I quite like that :thumb:


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

:thumb: "popping" can be fun  here's one I made earlier... http://modelmayhm-8.vo.llnwd.net/d1/photos/090515/19/4a0e1fb8ae043.jpg


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

byngmeister said:


> :thumb: "popping" can be fun  here's one I made earlier... http://modelmayhm-8.vo.llnwd.net/d1/photos/090515/19/4a0e1fb8ae043.jpg


got her number?


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

ksm1985 said:


> got her number?


She's a friend of mine...


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

I quite like this effect if used correctly.

BTCC last year:










My son in the bath:









:thumb:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

^^^ Hats off to you sir !


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Well you've blown me and my feeble skills out of the water...


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

some some of mine


----------



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

Done this a few times myself with my son..


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

I think you need colour's that pop out to make it work to be honest. Silver isn't a great colour as it just looks black and white, and the Land Rover just looks cut out. Your photo's just look like it's taken on a gloomy day rather than Colour Splash effect.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Plenty of Selective colouring in my thread:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=127173

S


----------

